# LOCATION - VA and SS



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Can someone give me some clarifications about the location of the Veterans Administration and the US Social Security Office in Manila? I really don't want to waste my time going to the wrong location and then start all over again.

First of all...I am told that the Social Security Office is located inside the Veterans Administration Office and it is listed as 1501 Roxas Blvd. Then...on the US Embassy site, it says that the VA and SS offices are located inside the US Embassy compound located at 1201 Roxas Blvd.

I seriously doubt that there are two offices at each of these locations so I am hoping someone who has actually been to these offices in Manila can shed some light on where they are actually located.

I even asked a few taxi drivers and neither one was sure of where they were located.

Thanks for any feedback. I need to get my files updated now that I am living here in the Philippines. I am also hoping that it is not too difficult to get my Direct Deposits transferred to my bank account here so I can eliminate so many bank transfers.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

From personal experience, I can tell you that the Social Security office IS inside the US Embassy located *at 1201 Roxas Blvd.*

The VA I simply do not know. Unless there are other replies here with *accurate* information, I'd suggest contacting the VFW Post in Angeles City for a correct location/address as well as operating hours.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Can someone give me some clarifications about the location of the Veterans Administration in Manila? .


Tell the Taxi Cuneta Astrodome as the landmark. (VA is next to it)

Open this map, zoom in and you will see the VA. Then also switch to Satellite mode to see the bldg. Map - Locations

Entrance is located on the service road along Roxas. You can't miss it, big white Bldg., US Flag, Guards, etc.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pakawala said:


> Tell the Taxi Cuneta Astrodome as the landmark. (VA is next to it)
> 
> Open this map, zoom in and you will see the VA. Then also switch to Satellite mode to see the bldg. Map - Locations
> 
> Entrance is located on the service road along Roxas. You can't miss it, big white Bldg., US Flag, Guards, etc.


Thanks for the information that I didn't have available. Using Google Earth, it measures out to be about 2.4km South of the US Embassy. My understanding also is that this is only a clinic and not a VA hospital. The closest *real* VA hospital is in Guam.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Thanks for the information that I didn't have available. Using Google Earth, it measures out to be about 2.4km South of the US Embassy. My understanding also is that this is only a clinic and not a VA hospital. The closest *real* VA hospital is in Guam.


No VA Hospital on Guam. Guam has a Navy Hospital where we can go. 

Hawaii is the closest VA "Hospital" to the PI.

VA Pacific Islands Health Care System Home

VA Guam and VA Manila are Outpatient Clinics.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you going to VA for the clinic or VA both in the same building but are different. Both you must have an appointment for. SS at the Embassy is a hurry up and wait. It is evidently your first visit to both. Bring all your documents you need or think you need, so you don't have to go back


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Are you going to VA for the clinic or VA both in the same building but are different. Both you must have an appointment for. SS at the Embassy is a hurry up and wait. It is evidently your first visit to both. Bring all your documents you need or think you need, so you don't have to go back


THANKS to everyone for the information. Yes, c_acton98...it is my first time to visit this office and Yes...I am wanting the Veterans Administration and not the clinic. Later I may need to visit the clinic for my service connected disabilities but for right now I am only wishing to update my VA records so they know where I am currently living and my new marital status etc.

You mentioned I would need to have an appointment for either one...where can I make my appointment? Do they have a website for the Manila office or do I need to go there in person and make an appointment?


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> THANKS to everyone for the information. Yes, c_acton98...it is my first time to visit this office and Yes...I am wanting the Veterans Administration and not the clinic. Later I may need to visit the clinic for my service connected disabilities but for right now I am only wishing to update my VA records so they know where I am currently living and my new marital status etc.
> 
> You mentioned I would need to have an appointment for either one...where can I make my appointment? Do they have a website for the Manila office or do I need to go there in person and make an appointment?


Manila VA Regional Office/Clinic are in the same compound/location.

Map - Locations 

Manila VA Regional Office Website.

http://www.va.gov/directory/guide/facility.asp?id=681

Call them for reporting instructions before you go there.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Went to Google Maps with the information given and I did find it...Thanks to everyone.

It was interesting though that the US Embassy is on one side of Roxas Blvd. with an odd numbered address, (1201), and the VA is on the other side of Roxas Blvd also with an odd numbered address, (1501).

Now I just need to make an appointment...


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes thanks for the updated info.

I am moving to PI next month and plan to visit the Manila clinic to see what is going on there. 

Since I am 90% service connected, that part of my medical can be taken care of and I also have questions on how to set up my normal monthly/90 day mailings of my meds will be handled.

Hopefully I won't need to make an appointment just for that, but I'll find out.

JM101


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

JM101 said:


> Yes thanks for the updated info.
> 
> I am moving to PI next month and plan to visit the Manila clinic to see what is going on there.
> 
> ...


Page 6. Para. 1

http://www.paloalto.va.gov/docs/VA_Manila_Handbook.pdf


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes I read the handbook, but of course the reality is "This is the Philippines".

Thank you for the link.

JM101


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*Forum assistance*



pakawala said:


> Page 6. Para. 1
> 
> http://www.paloalto.va.gov/docs/VA_Manila_Handbook.pdf


Thanks for the link to the Manila Handbook...I was not previously aware that there was a specific handbook covering this facility. Hopefully this handbook will answer all of my questions. Thanks for your service to our country and to the members of this forum.


----------

